# ISO a recipe for creamy tuna helper



## legend_018 (May 15, 2007)

I don't know if anyone has ever had the boxed tuna helpers. I actually like them. It calls for 1 can of tuna, but I put 2 cans.

I was thinking of making my own version. Any ideas? I just had a tooth extracted so I have to eat soft foods. I'm thinking I'll make it tomorrow for lunch. I can't go to the grocery store again this week, so have to make due with what is in the house. I'm not looking for anything fancy. This is what I'm thinking maybeee.

I have 1/2 block of sharp cheddar cheese. I could make a cheese sauce with the Roux being made first and than milk and cheese stirred in. Mix that with cooked egg noodles and throw in the tuna? What kind of spices and/or what else could I add to this. Are there any other suggestions?

Thanks!!!
Mary


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 15, 2007)

I've made it that way before & it not only comes out fine, but you don't have all the extra sodium that comes with the commercial varieties.

As far as additions, I've added canned stewed or diced tomatoes, frozen peas, frozen peas & carrots, cayenne pepper &/or paprika, finely minced sauteed onion - it's a fairly easy dish to add to depending on your taste & what you have around.


----------



## Barb L. (May 15, 2007)

I use to make one when I first learned to cook with any cream soups you have on hand - mushroom, celery, or chicken, mix with cooked egg noodles, bake for 30 mins, covered at 325'.  If you like peas , add a few.


----------



## legend_018 (May 16, 2007)

I need to eat the left overs from last night for lunch so this is being put on hold. but probably one day this week, I'll attempt some kind of a tuna helper casserole.


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2007)

If you still need a recipe for tuna helper, check my recent post in the *Pasta Dishes?* thread started by Shamalicious.


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2007)

you'll have to go to the store and spend some money to make Caine's version, but I'll bet it's delicious.

evne without the pork fat.


----------



## Charleysaunt (May 21, 2007)

I think Racheal Ray may have made a homemade version of this. You might look on FoodTv and see. But I think the basic method is pretty good. I'd add a sauteed diced onion to the roux base and some parsley. If you want to go just a little further (and more trouble!) you could add some diced celery also--to the roux base.


----------



## Angie (May 21, 2007)

For a quick and easy meal, I use a box of mac n cheese, add tuna and lemon juice.  The lemon juice really works nice for flavor!


----------

